# MF 2135 power steering hoses



## glinka (Jul 5, 2012)

Power steering hoses shot, one with hole, one close. Called the local MF dealer, they want $266for the pair. Is there a cheaper way to go? They both have metal tubing and fittings on each end, black hose between.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Ask your local hydraulics shop or hydraulic hose service for a quote.

Roger


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

It would depend on those "tubes" on the ends.. your local hose guy would only have the standard 45° and 90° sweeps and sometimes 22° jobs.. And if they are like the new JD stuff...your a hostage!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

bool said:


> Ask your local hydraulics shop or hydraulic hose service for a quote.
> 
> Roger


Yep. I take anything like that to a hydraulic (and machine) shop and he cuts the steel line off of the end and welds it onto a new hose fitting on a new hose. If there's a steel line on both ends obviously care must be taken to maintain their orientation to each other. If steel line only on one end, very easy.


----------

